# Bunny stolen in Salt Lake City Utah RESOLVED



## BunnyLovers (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi all, my daughter just called earlier today and was in tears. She went camping overnite with some friends, and when she got back to her apartment it had been broken into , robbed and vandalized. She said everything electrical had been taken along with more than half her clothes--then her bathroom was all messed up with everything just strewn around, everything in the apartment made out of glass was broken and all of her furniture slashed. The part that got to me is that the thugs took her little boy bunny "danzig" and his hutch but scattered his food and stuff all over the living room. Was wondering if there is anyone I could talk to in the Salt Lake area, as she said the police really didn't seem to give a darn. The other stuff can be replaced, but our worry is for her little bunny boy. Thanks


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 3, 2006)

you can try to find an SPCA or ASPCA and see if they have anyway of finding the bunny also: does this rabbit have a homing chip? is there anyone in particular that would want to steal her bun? im really sorry this happened.

my rabbit got stolen one time and we knew who it was only because these people had ben stealing tools and other items from our outdoor sheds.my rabbits cage is in the process of getting padlocked possibly with a combination.

EDIT: you could put missing posters up, so if anyone sees the rabbit or knows anything about it could call you or your daughter.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh my gosh! that is just awful,your poor daughter and what she must be going through

What lo life's to take someone's pet!!,ohh what i would like to do with those kinds of idiots






Poor Danzig..he must be so terrified

I will be praying so hard that Danzig returns ray:



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Dec 3, 2006)

That is just awful. It makes mesick to my stomach to think there are people like this in the world.

I would tell her to contact any local shelters to see if a bunny was dropped off. Also, putting up signs would be a good idea.

To me, it sounds like a crime by someone she knows. Is there anyone whowould want to upset her? I cant see a common criminal doing things liketaking the time to smash your glasses, slash the furniture, and thensteal the rabbit. It sounds more like someone who was trying to hurther.

What an awful situation. I will be praying for his safe return. I would be in pieces if I were in her shoes.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 4, 2006)

There was a similar case up here in a Vancouversuburb a week or two ago. The best thing to do is toIMMEDIATELY go to the media. Find as many email addresses fornewspapers and TV stations and write each one a note (you can duplicatethe body contents, but they should be individually addressed) and thenfollow up the note with a phone call to the news rooms.Timing is really important. It has to be considered news --NEWs. Daily papers,community papers andTVstations (network, and then cable) are your bestbets. 

Be prepared to provide visuals -- she should either wait to clean upthe place until she can round up the news crews, or take good qualityshots herself. She should be prepared to be interviewed --it's a great human interest story for them as long as they've got thespace the day they'reapproached.

Also extremely importantare pics and posters of both thebunny and the hutch in all the pet stores and shelters. Andwhen she checks the shelters, be persistant. Sometimes theyget their wires crossed. I just read a story about someonelooking for their cat that visited a shelter was told no cat fittingthe description had been found, and all the while the kitty had been ina back room infirmary. 

She should also canvas the neighbourhood with as many friends as shecan muster with picsof the bunny and of the hutch.It can't be easy to carry around something that big without peoplenoticing. 

Hope this helps. Keeping fingers, toes, ears and paws crossed. 

Updates would be appreciated. :goodluck



sas


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2006)

How absolutely terrible! Some people are seriously sick &gt;.&lt;

I really hope that your daughter gets her bunny back, for both her and his sakes!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 4, 2006)

I think Pipp has a great idea of going to themedia. This story is really really horrible and scary. I hope that yourdaughter is alright emotionally. It did occur to me that it might bepossible that the rabbit is hiding or got loose...why would they stealit??


----------



## BunnyLovers (Dec 4, 2006)

good news--she just picked up Danzig from theanimal shelter--he's safe at home, well, and just a little shook up,but who wouldn't be. I want to thank you for all your prayersand suggestions and to thank God that our little bunny boy isback. Now for the rest of the fun--they told my daughter shewould have to buy out her lease before she could move--that's comingthru tonite by fax and I will be reviewing it closely--I do know alittle about real estate and the law--this is not the first problem shehas had there, so she is moving to a better, safer place for her andthe bunny. Thanks again everyone and God Bless UsAll. Larry and Nancy


----------



## cheryl (Dec 4, 2006)

Ohhh thank goodness!!!,i can't believe that she actually found Danzig in a shelter....how lucky was that!!!

Your daughter must be so relieved to have her baby back

YAY for happy days!







cheryl


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow...the idiots that broke in must have eitherlet him loose or surrendered him...bet they let Danzig loose. You arelucky to have him back but it is hard to imagine that the propertymanager at your daughters apt would not be more sympathetic. I gladthat she's getting out of that place ..it would be hard to live in aplace that had been ransacked. This turns out to be a happy ending forDanzig....if only he could talk what a story he could tell.


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 4, 2006)

oh thank goodness, I'm so glad baby danzing ishome and safe. those idiots must have felt bad or the rabbit startedpeeing all over them.LOL thats really surprising that he was in ashelter, but at least hes safe and can live many more happy years withhis mommy, not with some scarystrangers.:bunnydance::yes::foreheadsmack:i really could not believesomeone did that. you should see if you can get some sort of homingchip in him so in the event he gets lost or stolen again you can trackhim down.

thank goodness hes safe and happy.:elephant:
~ani-lover

EDIT: if only he could tell what happened. hopefully he will not remember what happened as it may affect him.


----------



## Haley (Dec 4, 2006)

That is wonderful news! 

I am so happy for your daughter. Its great that she will be moving to asafer place. The chip is also a good idea if she can afford it. 

That is probably one traumatized bunny! Im so happy that this has a happy ending.

:happyday:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 4, 2006)

Not to go off subject here, but you can get thetracking chips put in a rabbit's ear? We considered one for the dog butI didn't know it could be done for a rabbit...

I need to look into that.


----------



## Eve (Dec 5, 2006)

I am so happy Danzig is safe and well. 

Unless he was let loose, could the shelter give you any information as to who surrendered him?


----------



## BunnyLovers (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all--A few updates: 1.The so called leasing manager lives right across from my daughtersapartment--hard to believe no one heard or saw anything.2. The woman that dropped Danzig, hutch and all at theshelter said "someone left him at our front door"--sure. Thedetectives are gonna talk to her today. 3. And agreat big thanks to all of you once again. It made me feel alot better to share this whole tale as I was so fearful of an unhappyending. Larry


----------



## JimD (Dec 5, 2006)

:happydanceso happy for you!!!!!!

I was thinking about this a lot last night.

I hope Dazig got in a few good bites!!!

~Jim


----------



## f_j (Dec 5, 2006)

What an awful story - but at least it has ahappy ending. I agree with the others, this sounds like apersonal attack. I'm glad your daughter is getting out ofthat building. I can't even imagine what she must have beenfeeling, thank goodness her bunny is safe!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 5, 2006)

*BunnyLovers wrote:*


> Hi all--A few updates: 1. The so calledleasing manager lives right across from my daughters apartment--hard tobelieve no one heard or saw anything.


Hmmm...maybe they had something to do with it onder:



cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 6, 2006)

Glad the bunny is back safe. On thechip idea, when I got Angel from HRS, they said that I would be fined$1000.00 if she was found outside running loose or if I endangered her,how would they know? Maybe Angel has a chip? Theydidn't say she did though.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh, man, it is so cool she got him back! I haveto admit, when I was reading about what happened, I really didn't thinkthis would end well. But it did! I am so happy for her, that must havebeen absolutely terrifying!

P.S. I agree it sounds very much like a personal attack. Does she knowif anything is actually missing or not? I know it has to be hard totell, with everything all scrambled around like that. I hope they catchthe SOB!


----------



## shye (Dec 17, 2006)

:shock2h my gosh!! I just read this thread, itcaught my attention because I dont live to far from SLC Utah! So gladthe bunny is back home with his mommy! How scary! I cant even imagine.What in the H--- Is wrong with some people!?

Shye:growl:


----------

